# IJust S Battery Only



## Wheeesh (28/9/16)

Hi Everyone

Looking to find ijust S battery only. Does anyone have stock?

Thanks


----------



## Rebel (28/9/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/ijust2-2600mah-battery


----------



## Wheeesh (28/9/16)

Thanks for link, looking for ijust s not ijust 2


----------



## Schnappie (29/9/16)

I actually think eciggies has


----------



## Schnappie (29/9/16)

http://eciggies.co.za/Eleaf-iJustS-Battery-3000mAh-24.5mm-STEEL?search=Ijust s


----------



## Wheeesh (29/9/16)

thanks @Schnappie


----------

